# A Real Oldie Resurfaces



## MIflyer (Nov 8, 2020)

Back in the 60's I became aware that Revell had put out a 1/48 P-39 some time before - and I really wanted one. But it was never reissued except possibly as the Cobra II racer.

Well, Atlantis has reissued it and it seems to be in 1/46 scale. Of course Monogram came out with its excellent 1/48 P-39 around 1970, but it is nice to see that old Revell kit again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 8, 2020)

The swivel display stand to re-enact tumbling?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Nov 8, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> The swivel display stand to re-enact tumbling?


I hope it has a full range of props, guns, armour and small pilots to make the weight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Nov 8, 2020)

Interesting choice of box art ... Same unit and color scheme as the original Monogram box top.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 8, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> The swivel display stand to re-enact tumbling?


Just change the Cog, it'll be fine


----------

